# New silky zubat 330 dull?



## xrockdawgx (Apr 16, 2018)

Just got a new zubat 330 to replace the one that was run over(don't ask). Like any other piece of gear I took it out for a test or seven. Fit and finish is fine, the teeth look and feel to be properly sharpened, but it seems to take more time to cut. Could it be duller brand new than my old used never once sharpened one? Or am I just psychologically Bwildered and missing my old one?


----------



## MG porting (Apr 17, 2018)

xrockdawgx said:


> Just got a new zubat 330 to replace the one that was run over(don't ask). Like any other piece of gear I took it out for a test or seven. Fit and finish is fine, the teeth look and feel to be properly sharpened, but it seems to take more time to cut. Could it be duller brand new than my old used never once sharpened one? Or am I just psychologically Bwildered and missing my old one?


----------



## outdoorsman0490 (Apr 17, 2018)

Don’t they come with optional teeth per inch, maybe you bought one with a finer, less aggressive tooth


----------



## xrockdawgx (Apr 17, 2018)

outdoorsman0490 said:


> Don’t they come with optional teeth per inch, maybe you bought one with a finer, less aggressive tooth



I hadn't considered that. This is 4.7 TPI which looks identical to what I had before.


----------



## CsClimbr (Apr 22, 2018)

Low on elbow grease


----------

